# British World Champion



## Tin Pot (4 Sep 2016)

Holly Lawrence
Ironman 70.3 World Champion


http://triathlon.competitor.com/201...y-lawrence-get-first-70-3-world-titles_136383


----------



## flake99please (4 Sep 2016)

Superb effort.


----------



## Tin Pot (4 Sep 2016)




----------



## Toshiba Boy (5 Sep 2016)

Holly's auntie works with me, she was whatsapping updates to me through Saturday night/Sunday morning.

Great result for Holly, just a shame it's not noted on mainstream "sports" media.


----------

